# Turkey with Disco Ball



## heartoflesh (Nov 18, 2005)

Make sure you turn up the volume on this one:

http://www.msn.americangreetings.com/view.pd?i=382219626&m=1652&rr=y&sou

[Edited on 11-18-2005 by Rick Larson]


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 18, 2005)

[Edited on 11-18-2005 by VirginiaHuguenot]


----------



## Arch2k (Nov 18, 2005)




----------



## bond-servant (Nov 18, 2005)

LOVE it!!!! Thanks


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 16, 2006)

The link is no longer working. Where can I find that e-card?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 15, 2006)




----------



## heartoflesh (Nov 15, 2006)

I noticed the same thing a couple of weeks ago when I tried to play it again. I wonder if you have to join AmericanGreetings, but I didn't see it as a card you can buy either.


----------



## heartoflesh (Nov 15, 2006)

Here's the lyrics anyway (as sung to Gloria Gaynor's "I will Survive")

At first I was an egg, I was petrafied, kept thinking I'd be lost or I'd get cracked and fried. But you took me to your nest before it was too late and kept me warm, and you helped me incubate. And now you're back, think you're the boss! Wanna putt me on a plate next to your wifes cranberry sauce! I should of known this day would come, I should of known not to relax. If I thought for just one second you'de come in here with an axe! Go now go! walk out the door! Just turn around now! ain't choppin' my head to the floor! Aren't you the one who prized the dark meat on my thighs? Did ya think I'd gobble? Did ya think I'd lay down and die? Oh no not I! I will survive! Oh as long as I know how to peck I know I'll stay alive! I got my wings so I won't fall, ain't sellin' me to Butterball. I will survive! I will survive! Hey, Hey!"


----------



## heartoflesh (Nov 15, 2006)

Not quite as funny, but here's "U Can't Stuff This". 

(I can't figure out how to turn the link into text like I used to on the old board. When I click on "insert link" it doesn't ask me to name the link like it used to.)


http://www.americangreetings.com/display.pd?bfrom=1&prodnum=3114507&path=25200


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 20, 2006)

Thanks Rick!


----------

